# No visible coolant leak but fans running!



## 1genboosted (Dec 7, 2019)

Hello....My name is Gabe. I’m new here but have had my 2 Cruzes since new. I’ll try to make my question simple and easy to understand... I promise. Okay here I go....I have had overheating issues before on my 2012 Cruze 1.4 in the past and have fixed the issues. I have changed the water pump, thermostat, both temperature sensors, outlet plastic housing and hose. Coolant is full. My question is...my fan is running because the temperature gauge is moving into the hot zone but I have no visible leaks anywhere. No leaks near or from the water pump area nor the outlets plastic or hoses....Can someone shed the light on this matter cause now my bodily temperatures are flaring up like a pack Hemorrhoids and it’s frustrating. Thanks in advance and much love to this page and Cruze talk !


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

1genboosted said:


> Hello....My name is Gabe. I’m new here but have had my 2 Cruzes since new. I’ll try to make my question simple and easy to understand... I promise. Okay here I go....I have had overheating issues before on my 2012 Cruze 1.4 in the past and have fixed the issues. I have changed the water pump, thermostat, both temperature sensors, outlet plastic housing and hose. Coolant is full. My question is...my fan is running because the temperature gauge is moving into the hot zone but I have no visible leaks anywhere. No leaks near or from the water pump area nor the outlets plastic or hoses....Can someone shed the light on this matter cause now my bodily temperatures are flaring up like a pack Hemorrhoids and it’s frustrating. Thanks in advance and much love to this page and Cruze talk !


Welcome Aboard!

How long ago had the coolant been replaced? Was it properly burped? Is the coolant reservoir leaking or possibly is the cap o-ring is bad? I would get online and buy some coolant dye and a UV light to help look for the leak as well. I would consider pulling the plugs and looking at the pistons. If any are really clean or even wet, your are leaking into the cylinders somehow.


----------



## 1genboosted (Dec 7, 2019)

Thank you for the reply and welcome. The coolant was replaced about 6 months ago. Reservoir is not leaking but I will check out the o-ring on the cap. I’ll check the spark plugs too. Thanks ill keep you posted.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Pull your coil pack, remove the plugs and send an endoscope into the bores. If the cylinders are clean or wet, you have an internal coolant leak. 
Remember to gre-gap your plugs to .028, torque to 18 ft-lbs with no anti-seize on the threads of a stock type plug, ensure the boots have no rips / tears or holes in them, lightly coat them with dielectric / silicone grease and make sure the resister springs are clean and not caught up in the boots when you install them. Read _Hesitation Gone!_ if you need new plugs.


----------

